# 17956/P1548/005448 - Boost Pressure Controle Valve (N75): Open Circuit



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

Not sure why I didn't scan the car sooner. I guess I just assumed it was a leak causing my poor boost. The code is showing as intermittent. I cleared it and drove around the block and it didn't show up after a re-scan.

Now my question is, is there any way to test the value to see if it's good and not the connector or wires? Or will i have to just by a new one and cross my fingers?


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

You could do a few things I guess.

To test the wires you can pull the N75 connector and ECU connector and test the wires continuity using an ohm meter. 

Green/brown N75 wire > ECU pin 104 (direct)

Yellow/black N75 wire is shared and connects to the fuel pump relay (terminal 87F inside the car), if this wire had an issue a couple of valves in your car would have issues including N249, N205. So since you don't have codes for those you can skip it I bet. If you do want to test it a source is pin 6 on the 14 pin connector behind the battery box.

Or you can do a simple vagcom log of the N75 duty cycle on a 3rd gear pull and post the results up.


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

Which block do you recommend logging? I don't tinker around in vag-com all that often except to check codes.


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

After playing around for a little bit with vag-com and logging block 118, the N75 does seem to be working fine and the code has yet to return. I probably got the code when installing my intake or something and unplugged it for a second.

But my boost issue still remains. Shop will be looking at it Monday and I sure hope they can find something that would cause this massive boost lose. It now sits a 4 psi.:banghead: 

Reading around, I've started to wonder if something may be up with my wastegate. Does that sound at all possible? Over the last month I've been progressively loosing boost pressure. Loosing about 4 psi a week.


----------

